# Bridging hifonics zeus gen x



## NoobSound (May 21, 2017)

Hello,

I'm new in this forum and I think that you are my last hope .

I am french so I'm sorry for my english.

I have a car Golf 6 and I am found of old school amps. I think it sounds better than today's amps.

So in my car I have this install :
- Pioneer 80PRS
- Phoenix Gold ZX475 => Pioneer TS E 171CI
- Hifonics Zeus gen x => Dayton UM10 22

I have just installed the sub and the hifonics. I bought the hifonics used and I hope it is fully functionnal.

The problem is the following. Yesterday I put my sub bridged on the hifonics but i was not working.
I measured it and indeed there is no power on canal 1+2. This is very strange because I have power in canal 1 and in canal 2.

Now the sub is on the canal 1, but I need to find why the bridging is not working to have more power.

I found this in the manual.

I tried to set the sub as mono in the 80PRS but same prob.

Does anyone had this amp and know how to bridge it? Thank a lot


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

NoobSound said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new in this forum and I think that you are my last hope .
> 
> ...


Are you sure the POS board is adjusted properly? I looked up the full instructions online, and it mentions "make sure the POS board is installed with the words NORMAL STEREO facing the front of the amplifier". 

If that is installed correctly and the wiring is correct, then the amplifier itself may be damaged. It's a nice amp, I would seek a professional repair man. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## NoobSound (May 21, 2017)

Hello

Thank you for your reply. I put this board properly I think. But "facing the front of the amplifier" is quite ambiguous ahah.

The board is at the bottom of the amp so what side is the "front" for them?

Anyway I will have to unscrew my amp and try the other "front" ahah.

I think also it's a very nice amp that's why I bought it . Even with only the canal 1 it can move my dayton in very low frequencies. I'm hearing some notes I have never heard in songs I have been knowing for a long time.


----------

